# Top al-Qaeda leader reported dead



## RackMaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Great news.  




> *                     Top al-Qaeda leader reported dead*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

Heard it on the news earlier but it was as yet unconfirmed.. Good Stuff!!


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 31, 2008)

Right on... Good news.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cnn had the wrong al-Libi photo on earlier


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Cnn had the wrong al-Libi photo on earlier




lol, that's Cnn for you. ;)


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2008)

Good stuff!! 

Well done lads!


----------



## rv808 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good....rot in hell pig fucker.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent news.

Next...


----------



## QC (Jan 31, 2008)

By the beard of the Prophet, he only went to check his goats, then pfft!!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet... Steel on target.. it gets no better


----------



## car (Jan 31, 2008)

High fives and chest bumps!! :)


----------



## varsity (Jan 31, 2008)

May he rest in hell, the rotten FUCK!

You know, if you say it fast like Ali B.  He could have been a Paki Rapper.  Huh, whoda thunk it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2008)

al Libi... I think he was the guy that looked like Ice Cube


----------



## 0699 (Feb 5, 2008)

Good ridance.


----------

